# Track cleaning 102



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I said i wouldn't do it...... It's counter intuitive...... WD40 belongs on squeaky doors....... But i read in a forum of hardcore racers (Planet of Speed) how happy the racers were of the surface cleaned with WD40 followed by Windex done with shop towels. This was at a national race. Sooo I tried it and I love it. Great conductivity, real clean, nice, grip. So for squeaky doors and a squeaky clean track i'm using WD. mj


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep Yep I have used it for years

Roger Corrie


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice post, I was just getting read to clean my track tonight haha. *looks for WD40 spray can*


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

However, aren't there also warnings posted somewhere (goodness knows where I read it) that prolonged use of WD40 eventually is bad for the plastic? Don't remember what it does, but it wasn't good.

I have a large (1/2 gallon?) can I bought many years ago. You would just put this on a rag and go?

Joe


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It does harm plastic to some extent. The hidden culprit will be any that seeps alongside the rails, over time it can soften the plastic enough to loosen the "staked" areas of the rail. Still, it is great to bring those older, dried up kinda surfaces back to life. You also have to be careful with any painted lane markings and the like, some it'll wipe right off, others it will smear.

I personally do it once or twice a year, lightly spray it on a rag and wipe it on, by the time I get all the way around the track it's time to do the follow up with Windex or a similar cleaner. For weekly-biweekly cleanings, I followed a tip by Steve Medanic and use Stainless Steel cleaner that not only leaves a nice track surface, with regular use it "magically" appears to treat the rails as well, as they seem to produce less of that mucky black carbon or whatever, your shoes and tires stay cleaner alot longer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*good to know*



SwamperGene) For weekly-biweekly cleanings said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys. Once a year is fine for deep cleaning. Swamper what exactly is the cleaner you use?? much obliged, mj


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> (snip).... But i read in a forum of hardcore racers (Planet of Speed) (/snip)


What's funny to me reading this is the owner of the board isn't a hard core racer.  Interesting description of the forum though.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

BTW has anyone ever tried this thing? I've always wondered how they worked. 










http://hoslotcarracing.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*some other hardcore racers*



Slott V said:


> What's funny to me reading this is the owner of the board isn't a hard core racer.  Interesting description of the forum though.


As the politicians say - "I never said that....I was misquoted .....and you are taking the words i didn't say out of context" LOL mj


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Slott V said:


> BTW has anyone ever tried this thing? I've always wondered how they worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but it looks like it's intended to get the job done fast. That chassis isn't quite box stock.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*BSRT Cleaning attachment*

I have the BSRT cleaning attachment. I wouldn't waste my money purchasing one. It works for "touch-up" track cleaning; however, nothing works as well as a little manual labor to prepare a track.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Scott, I had one and it broke in half after a few dozen laps. It's resin and as such is very brittle. I gotta agree with Walt on the manual labor thing.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

mj the stuff I use comes in a gray spray can, I think it's Weiman's (?) Stainless Steel Surface Cleaner, I get it at Wal-Mart for like $4.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Any tips??*



SwamperGene said:


> mj the stuff I use comes in a gray spray can, I think it's Weiman's (?) Stainless Steel Surface Cleaner, I get it at Wal-Mart for like $4.


Thanks, Just put it on a rag and clean plastic and rails?? Should i follow up with Windex or 409? thanks mj


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, Just put it on a rag and clean plastic and rails?? Should i follow up with Windex or 409? thanks mj


Usually when I buy it I hit the auto dept., there's these 2-ply soft white cotton rags that come 6 for $3, I think they're refered to as finishing cloths. Anyway, I fold one in 1/4's, spray it and wipe the track, flip the rag to a clean side occasionally, then after 3-4 sections I follow up with a dry cloth. After a month or two I toss the first one, then the drying one becomes the next "wiper" and so on. 

I follow up with a mag car, just to skim any residual film off the rails.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Actually, here's the article I got the tip from. This is written for a Max but it seems to apply on Tomy as well.


http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/MaxRailFinal.htm


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Crap Vargo,you're as hardcore as the rest of us beer drinking racers :drunk: :drunk: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't use anything that has water in it on my track, ever. Vacuum or Swiffer the track and then wipe it with 90% isopropyl alcohol. Rail zip once every 6 months or so, depending on use.


----------

